# Power Clear 418 questions



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

A question or two about the Toro 418 Power Clear. It appears the 418 has been discontinued and replaced by the 518. Can anyone tell me what years the 418s were produced? Am I correct in assuming the '4' in 418 means 4HP vs the newer ones with 5HP engines?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I stumbled upon a couple of youtube videos that answered my questions so alls good.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so tell us the answer


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so tell us the answer


 4hp to 5hp. that is the answer that I ask of thee.:icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg:


----------

